# RIP Dunkem



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

With a heavy heart I'm announcing the passing of Brad Duncan, our beloved "Dunkem"

Brad died today from a heart attack. May he rest in peace.
.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That really sucks. 

December 49th, 2020 strikes again


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RIP Brad!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sad to hear. RIP


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that. Condolences to his friends and family. Hopefully y'all who knew him personally can find peace in celebrating the times you shared with him.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

That sucks! He seemed like a really nice down to earth guy. I hope his family is ok


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is sad news. 

Never take a day for granted. That is the lesson I’m trying to learn.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well that is sad news to see. He will be missed here.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Tough loss. I hope his family finds peace in the good memories. He did a lot for this forum.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah, thats depressing. I met Brad and his lovely wife at Cabelas once. He had the infamous "lantern" that I traded some 22LR for (Back at the height of the last ammo run). We had a nice time chatting. My wife really enjoyed meeting them too, it was a fun meet-up.

/condolances

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm very sad to hear this. Brad was a heck of a nice guy. I'm happy I got the chance to share a duck blind with him, and he got to share his pizza with my yellow lab Hagen.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

That's real sad. I never got the chance to meet him. My loss.

RIP


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very sad news. Condolences to all those left behind.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I pm'd Brad a few times. He had a good head on his shoulders, nice to converse with. 

My condolences.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very sad to hear that.
Condolences to the family.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's very sad news. I exchanged a couple of messages with Brad over the years, and he was always knowledgeable and kind. My sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. God bless to his family. R.I.P.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news. Thoughts and prayers with his family.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I am saddened to read about Brad's passing. God bless his family.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Never good news of someone passing. RIP and comfort to the family.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Another good person gone way too soon.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

We connected once so I could check out his SA-08 before buying one myself. I really appreciated him going out of his way to meet up with me. Nice guy. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I’m really sad to hear of his passing. 

Brad stepped in to become a moderator reluctantly but served this forum faithfully and compassionately. I think he did an amazing job being fair and just in his decisions. 

I always smiled when a spammer was reported and saw that Brad nuked em almost immediately. He was on it so fast. 

Brad- I hope you get a lot of time riding that Harley in the sky brother. Godspeed and RIP


----------

